# Package delivery gets Uberized



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

Amazon may conquer the package delivery business just as UBER has taken over the taxi business. Instead of individual "partners" though, it plans to work with "entrepreneurs". Those who can qualify to lease the vans, may be able to leverage their income by hiring Impoverished UBER drivers as their minimum wage thralls.

I just saw my first Amazon Prime van today. Eventually, they may replace UPS, FedEx, and even the USPO mail trucks. What's next? Whole Foods to your doorstep? Amazon "Eats"? World dominion? 

https://nypost.com/2018/06/28/amazon-rolls-out-delivery-van-program-for-entrepreneurs/


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

jhearcht said:


> Eventually, they may replace UPS, FedEx, and even the USPO mail trucks. What's next? Whole Foods to your doorstep? Amazon "Eats"? World dominion?


The sky is falling, the sky is falling.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

High wages ...low skills. Perfect target for gig exploitation


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Theres many rural areas still where they will not reach


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I was looking at this when they first announced it and you could earn roughly 100k with a fleet of 25 vans. Those margins are so low, 4k per van per year that you have too squeeze the people who work for you just to stay above water. Own your own business, be captive to Amazon, work every night to fix any problems just to have a chance at 100k. Doesn't make sense to me. You never build anything you can sell. Amazon owns you, the vans get paid off as quickly as you kill them.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

U.S. Postal Service is dead meat. 4 years.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

johnx said:


> U.S. Postal Service is dead meat. 4 years.


Lookup rural free delivery. USPS won't die because of that's one of the reasons.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Lookup rural free delivery. USPS won't die because of that's one of the reasons.


Why, so people in rural areas can get aluminum siding sale flyers? Don't be ridiculous, if there is no need for a service, there won't be a service, especially since a higher and higher percentage of our GNP goes to debt service, exacerbated with higher interest rates. Lots of choice US Post offices that Feinstein's husband has been selling and lots more to go. Our President bought one.

UPS goes to rural areas, so does FedEx and DHL, and yes, Amazon dopes with their personal cars and Fubers will too. Lots and lots of desperate newly-arrived people to drive packages around, and they are from places where you get your hand cut off if you steal something.

Yes, I know the USPO has separate books but they have a huge unfunded pension liability that the U.S. Govt. will have to cover. Amazon has been feeding them some Unicorn blood for awhile, but that's about over. It's coming soon.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Do you really think FedEx, DHL or UPS will be delivering MAIL to every corner of America? You're too focused on packages when there are other things USPS delivers.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Do you really think FedEx, DHL or UPS will be delivering MAIL to every corner of America? You're too focused on packages when there are other things USPS delivers.


The last time I got a letter of any consequence was a long time ago. What else is there. It's over


----------



## dfwlyber (Dec 26, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> Do you really think FedEx, DHL or UPS will be delivering MAIL to every corner of America? You're too focused on packages when there are other things USPS delivers.


I thought USPS is a federally mandated agency. Ben Franklin would be pissed, maybe even recall his electricity discoveries as well.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

johnx said:


> The last time I got a letter of any consequence was a long time ago. What else is there. It's over


I guess you represent all of America.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I was looking at this when they first announced it and you could earn roughly 100k with a fleet of 25 vans. Those margins are so low, 4k per van per year that you have too squeeze the people who work for you just to stay above water. Own your own business, be captive to Amazon, work every night to fix any problems just to have a chance at 100k. Doesn't make sense to me. You never build anything you can sell. Amazon owns you, the vans get paid off as quickly as you kill them.


Fools and their money are easily separated.

If there's one thing I'm glad Uber taught me is; not to be a moron & buy into a job in which the other party literally has all the control over your earnings.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Fools and their money are easily separated.
> 
> If there's one thing I'm glad Uber taught me is; not to be a moron & buy into a job in which the other party literally has all the control over your earnings.


Yeah. You wanna feel better about your RideShare/Food Delivery experience? Go to the Amazon forum and read the threads on how it is to deliver for Amazon.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Nigerians into Amzn delivery 
They hire fellow Africans to deliver Amzn pkgs... and they can get 40 drivers easily
If you have a fleet of 40-50, you can supposedly make 300,000$ per year


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I guess you represent all of America.


Work at a business or a law firm or something. There is little to no mail delivery now. Everything is done electronically. And no self-respecting lawyer uses USPO for important paper deliveries, what few there are. I know this from working in a law office. It's all fedex and ups. No one wants USPO screwing up their deliveries. They just need to put them out of their misery



mbd said:


> Nigerians into Amzn delivery
> They hire fellow Africans to deliver Amzn pkgs... and they can get 40 drivers easily
> If you have a fleet of 40-50, you can supposedly make 300,000$ per year


Nigerians, Central Americans, Venezuelans, Brazilians, Ethiopians, Kurds, Iraqis, Congolese, the list goes on and on. Cheap labor, plentiful supply, and people like Bezos perfectly willing to exploit it. The world is a different place now. Sad to say, but true. And there is little to nothing Trump can do about it, too much money involved in this endless labor supply scheme. Bernie wants to use the post offices as banks. Ridiculous money wasting pipe dream


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

johnx said:


> Work at a business or a law firm or something. There is little to no mail delivery now. Everything is done electronically. And no self-respecting lawyer uses USPO for important paper deliveries, what few there are. I know this from working in a law office. It's all fedex and ups. No one wants USPO screwing up their deliveries. They just need to put them out of their misery


I'm sure all financial institutions still send out every single document via UPS or FedEx to those that don't want electronic delivery. Sure letter volume is down dramatically but the package service is still viable and much cheaper than UPS or FedEx for those not using commercial accounts.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

johnx said:


> Work at a business or a law firm or something. There is little to no mail delivery now. Everything is done electronically.


Wow, then I guess average 100 envelopes that go out of the office daily and the average 50 envelopes coming in daily where I work full time are merely figments of the imaginations of the 7 people in the front office?

Oh oh oh and the 100 plus people dropping off at the bulk window of the City of Industry, CA USPS distribution center daily are all ghosts?

And all those people standing in line at the 3 post offices I see daily are just more figments of my imagination?


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> Wow, then I guess average 100 envelopes that go out of the office daily and the average 50 envelopes coming in daily where I work full time are merely figments of the imaginations of the 7 people in the front office?
> 
> Oh oh oh and the 100 plus people dropping off at the bulk window of the City of Industry, CA USPS distribution center daily are all ghosts?
> 
> And all those people standing in line at the 3 post offices I see daily are just more figments of my imagination?


It's less and less mail all the time and most of what comes in is garbage. You know that, I know that, everyone knows that. You can try to pretend we're back in the 70s but it doesn't work. Nobody believes that. If there was no mail at all, we would have a crisis on our hands. and the people standing in line are likely getting the same suck azz slow service i get when i go to the post office. The total lack of customer appreciation that the modern day USPO is known for.

the USPO is blessed with great locations but a workforce that needs to restart from scratch. Just think if they sold all those buildings to Bezos what he could do with it and about a million immigrant labor force. They would be too busy and efficient to "go postal"

Sooner or later the fact that USPO can't make enough money to pay its pensions and future health care expense will have to be addressed. I think it should be sooner. If it means its Uber delivering mail and packages or Amazon or whoever, I think that is a better choice than foisting it off on already overburdened taxpayers.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

johnx said:


> It's less and less mail all the time and most of what comes in is garbage. You know that, I know that, everyone knows that. You can try to pretend we're back in the 70s but it doesn't work. Nobody believes that. If there was no mail at all, we would have a crisis on our hands. and the people standing in line are likely getting the same suck azz slow service i get when i go to the post office. The total lack of customer appreciation that the modern day USPO is known for.


Sadly you are either speaking from an extremely limited experience or just do not want to face real facts.

But hey this is the United States. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.

Have a great day.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

US Postal service isn't going anywhere. Stop arguing about it.

Most of you live in large enough cities that last mile delivery makes sense for fedex/ups. 

Guess what when you live in Timbuktu, 100 - 500 miles away from the nearest large airport. Fedex/UPS don't deliver there in their own trucks. Those routes are ridiculously unprofitable. Private companies are NOT beholden to guarantee service to all corners of the country.

Stop arguing about it. Nothing you say matters at all.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> US Postal service isn't going anywhere. Stop arguing about it.
> 
> Most of you live in large enough cities that last mile delivery makes sense for fedex/ups.
> 
> ...


Youre right about rural areas. But those rural area USPO workers are contract workers mostly and have it the worst, but still $16-$18 an hour. You should read the articles on how brutal it is delivering 52 inch TVs to the door and such from Amazon (80% of their deliveries) and how it pays the same as a small package. And they only have the same amount of time as when they actually delivered mail. They have a tough delivery environment.

The sad thing is Amazon is using them for now and soon will replace them with Uber people and private Amazon people that work even cheaper, if you can imagine that. Its true. It will be a mostly entry level immigrant workforce that will be glad to have the work.

https://medium.com/s/powertrip/conf...azon-packages-until-we-drop-dead-a6e96f125126

And big city last mile? We'll see. There's guys to do that too. People just dont realize what a monster Bezos has unleashed. And the gig economy. All fueled by unlimited immigration


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

dfwlyber said:


> I thought USPS is a federally mandated agency. Ben Franklin would be pissed, maybe even recall his electricity discoveries as well.


It is


----------

